# pressure washing in freezing temps



## Dunbar Painting

So It had been nice and 5-10 degrees here in Vancouver BC for a week, so I thought it was cool to take on some washing jobs.

I ended up at a site, and this was the one cold day. It was -2 and my ladder rungs were frozen, the ground was frozen. I was under prepared and did not have proper attire. I froze the hell out of myself, especially my hands climbing up the ladders.

Just wondering, how low temp do you guys pressure wash in?
What gear do you wear for cold weather washing?


----------



## Ole34

im residential so most HO'ERS would shoot me if i powered washed during the winter but i like the idea...............test the body under extreme conditions is always a good thing, now you know how cold you can go


----------



## Lambrecht

Your hardcore Dunbar. I don't even consider pressure cleaning under 45F. I hate being cold. 100F and I feel just fine.


----------



## Ace Painting

About 50 degrees here. Once I run antifreeze through my machine it would have to be a good job before I'd do it. Unless I'm broke. Then I'll put on the goretex and get to it.


----------



## NEPS.US

How can you clean in freezing weather?


----------



## PressurePros

Below 45 and chems don't work. I started doing kitchen exhaust cleaning and that sometimes involved being on a roof spraying water at a 5 degree wind chill. Arctic suits, the boots, vaseline on the face... it was not worth it.


----------



## Workaholic

Damn you are hardcore Dunbar. About 50 for me.


----------



## Paradigmzz

How does pressure washing in these temps do any good? Shooting icicles at icicles?


----------



## Pressure Cleaning

*Pressure Washing Service*

Pressure washing in the winter = book em for the spring.


----------



## michaelsaam

Funny to hear everyone saying your hardcore. I guess. Im the same way though. I have no problem pressure washing as long as it isnt freezing. I live in NC and winter is usually in the 50's. This year ive done more pressure washing during the winter than anything. I am one where if im making money i will be out there. Ive been out there in the upper 30's before and had ice on my shirt where my trigger handle had a leak and it actually ice up on the shirt but me im not hard core just hardcore about making money. Cuz if a customer wants it done and you dont do it they are calling someone else. www.mikespaintingonline.com


----------



## Harry

Dunbar Painting said:


> So It had been nice and 5-10 degrees here in Vancouver BC for a week, so I thought it was cool to take on some washing jobs.
> 
> I ended up at a site, and this was the one cold day. It was -2 and my ladder rungs were frozen, the ground was frozen. I was under prepared and did not have proper attire. I froze the hell out of myself, especially my hands climbing up the ladders.
> 
> Just wondering, how low temp do you guys pressure wash in?
> What gear do you wear for cold weather washing?


Doesn't seem to be such a great idea for locks, doors, windows, sidewalks, etc...


----------



## Dunbar Painting

Just to necro my own thread,

For those who wash in the winter, what do you wear?


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Not to be a smart azz Dunbar, but I'd rather sit at home than wash in the temps you were talking about. Good God man?!!!!!


----------



## Dunbar Painting

Yah me too. There is a message on my answering machine for someone wanting pressure washing. My hope is that it is legitimately too cold and I can tell him that, otherwise I just have to suffer through being really really freezing for a few hours. Just getting my bases covered before I call back. 

I just got back from vacation and am sick so I can't really pressure wash in very cold temps anyway.


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp.

Looks like too much of a safety risk. I have seen what happens to firefighters in freezing weather. Too great of a slip/fall chance. Lawsuits, ect.


----------



## user12499

We just schedule any requested power wash into the spring. Starting around October/November depending on the Ohio weather. By January I usually have a list of 20-30 power washes which kicks off the spring season starting in about march or april.


----------



## Dunbar Painting

Schedule for Spring, I like this!


----------



## Pauly the painter

Dunbar Painting said:


> Yah me too. There is a message on my answering machine for someone wanting pressure washing. My hope is that it is legitimately too cold and I can tell him that, otherwise I just have to suffer through being really really freezing for a few hours. Just getting my bases covered before I call back.
> 
> I just got back from vacation and am sick so I can't really pressure wash in very cold temps anyway.



Holy cow. Yea lowest I'll pressure was in is about 40 degrees F. And when that water hits you, it's cold


----------

